# suspension of belief



## GamblingCamel

How would I say in PT "*suspension of belief by the reader*"?

One can also say "*suspension of disbelief*". WR translates DISBELIEF as _descrença, cepticismo, incredulidade._


----------



## Joca

Give us some context, Gambling.


----------



## Carfer

I can't remember a similar set expression in Portuguese. I would suggest _'pôr de lado a credulidade'_ (for the '_belief_' variant) ou _'pôr de lado a desconfiança/cautela'_ (for _'disbelief'_), or, as an alternative, _'deixar para trás'_ instead of _'pôr de lado'_.


----------



## machadinho

Dizemos "suspensão do juízo".


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Dizemos "suspensão do juízo".


 
Curioso, por cá nunca ouvi. Aliás, entre nós o sentido dominante de '_juízo_' é, parece-me, o de _'tino/discernimento/sensatez'._ Evidentemente, também se usa no sentido de_ 'capacidade de julgar', _mas dizer que alguém _'suspendeu o juízo'_ sugere imediatamente (pelo menos a mim) que a pessoa decidiu ficar temporariamente louca, o que, de resto, será até o que eventualmente acontece em muitas situações em que o leitor _suspends disbelief_.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Joca said:


> Give us some context, Gambling.





> Discussion of MASS EFFECT 2 on a game forum.
> 
> PYROGOAT: Shepard being reconstructed from charred bits of flesh is not scientifically explained well enough to be believable within the created universe. It disrupts the suspension of disbelief.
> 
> PHYKOS: The whole damn plot requires suspension of belief by DEFAULT because it's a sci-fi setting. Mass relay tech, as we know, isn't possible. Being able to travel large distances like that quickly is currently impossible, and never mind the whole biotics angle. I mean, it's just ridiculous how you choose this ONE plot point when the whole setting requires suspension of belief to begin with!



Philosophically, it's an interesting discussion. What exactly does it mean to "suspend belief" when one is reading or playing a game?  
I like Phykos's use of the word "default". In fact, what are each individual's "default" belief/disbelief settings?




Carfer said:


> ... mas dizer que alguém _'suspendeu o juízo'_ sugere imediatamente (pelo menos a mim) que a pessoa decidiu ficar temporariamente louca, o que, de resto, será até o que eventualmente acontece em muitas situações em que o leitor _suspends disbelief  _.


----------



## machadinho

Carfer said:


> Curioso, por cá nunca ouvi..


Deve ser pou causa de diferentes tradições de tradutores no Brasil e em Portugual. "Suspensão do juízo" é maneira consagrada na academia brasileira de se traduzir o conceito de ἐποχή _(epoché)_ tirado do ceticismo grego. Frente a indícios contrários mas igualmente persuasivos, o cético _suspende o juízo._ Não diz nem que sim nem que não.


----------



## machadinho

GamblingCamel said:


> Philosophically, it's an interesting discussion. What exactly does it mean to "suspend belief" when one is reading or playing a game?



If you're in a movie theater watching a horror film, you get scared, right? But you don't flee. Think about it.


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Deve ser pou causa de diferentes tradições de tradutores no Brasil e em Portugual. "Suspensão do juízo" é maneira consagrada na academia brasileira de se traduzir o conceito de ἐποχή _(epoché)_ tirado do ceticismo grego. Frente a indícios contrários mas igualmente persuasivos, o cético _suspende o juízo._ Não diz nem que sim nem que não.


 
Admito, mas o seu post suscitou-me uma questão: o '_juízo_' de que fala, com toda a carga de racionalidade que supõe, será o mesmo conceito de _'belief/disbelief'_ da expressão inglesa_?_


----------



## GamblingCamel

machadinho said:


> If you're in a movie theater watching a horror film, you get scared, right? But you don't flee. Think about it.


Yeah, that's true. But there are some people who are too scared to even go to the movie theater, to begin with.


----------



## machadinho

GamblingCamel said:


> Yeah, that's true. But there are some people who are too scared to even go to the movie theater, to begin with.



Granted. But would they call the police to let them know that Dracula is in town?

Machadinho is one of them.


----------



## GamblingCamel

machadinho said:


> "Suspensão do juízo" é maneira consagrada na academia brasileira de se traduzir o conceito de ἐποχή _(epoché)_ tirado do ceticismo grego. Frente a indícios contrários mas igualmente persuasivos, o cético _suspende o juízo._ Não diz nem que sim nem que não.





Carfer said:


> Admito, mas o seu post suscitou-me uma questão: o '_juízo_' de que fala, com toda a carga de racionalidade que supõe, será o mesmo conceito de _'belief/disbelief'_ da expressão inglesa_?_



Hatchet, it seems that juízo refers more to rational, truth-seeking situations.

I'm talking about the psychology of reading, film viewing and gaming where one often needs to suspend belief/disbelief to enjoy the experience to the fullest.  It's a trick that the mind plays on itself. Some of us are able to turn on and off disbelief/belief settings the moment we pick up a novel or start playing a game.


----------



## machadinho

Yes, GC, "suspensão do juízo" is not what you're looking for. If that subject really interests you, give a go to Kendall Walton's work on fearing fictions.


----------



## GamblingCamel

machadinho said:


> Yes, GC, "suspensão do juízo" is not what you're looking for. If that subject really interests you, give a go to Kendall Walton's work on fearing fictions.


Thanks for the recommendation. 
However, I have a huge fear of scholarly texts, and although I like thinking about  theoretical subjects for about an half hour on Sunday morning, I prefer on the whole to remain blessedly ignorant.


----------



## Joca

Será que *suspension of belief* poderia ser traduzido, ocasionalmente, por *incredulidade*?


----------



## machadinho

Não neste caso Joca. O conceito tem de dar conta do seguinte paradoxo: Joca sente medo quando assiste filmes sobre fantasmas & Joca não acredita em fantasmas.

A crença ou descrença em fantasmas não tem o menor impacto nas suas reações emocionais, fisiológicas etc.

Se o GC estiver escrevendo um artigo em filosofia, ele poderá dizer com muita elegância  *"suspensão doxástica".*


----------



## J. Bailica

Associado a este assunto, ouço às vezes «verozimilhança» e «inverosimilhança» (ou, também, verossimilhança, acho eu). Mas estres conceitos referem-se ao aobjecto, ao material (livro, filme), e não aos efestos no sujeito. Provavelmente um autor de língua portuguesa construiría a mesma ideia em torno do objecto (pelo menos se quisesse usar estas palavras).


----------

